# Spark Audio Vacuum Tube Amp?



## BleedingStar

Found what seems to be a fantastic deal on a Spark Audio Vacuum Tube Amp. The model number is 560 but i don't know much else about the band. From what i found this amp only pushes 60 watts two channels. But is 60 watts from a Vacuum tube amp a lot more than it sounds like. I am not too familiar with tube amps. I would use this to run my front Electrostatic Panels. They are currently getting 130 watts each from my Elite Receiver. What would be the advantages/disadvantages of running this amp to my fronts?


----------



## BleedingStar

Heres the photos of it for reference


----------



## tonyvdb

Are you using it just for music only at reasonable volume levels?


----------



## BleedingStar

It is in a theater/listening setup. Never extremely loud though... never turn my Elite about -20 really.


----------



## tonyvdb

I'd be a bit cautious going with tube for a home theater setup, for two channel it would be fine but 60watts is still 60 watts and your speakers are not easy to drive.


----------



## BleedingStar

noted


----------



## jackfish

A 60 wpc tube amp is not going to do your electrostats justice and likely will not do as well as your current setup. What is exactly wrong with the 130 watts from your Pioneer Elite receiver? If you want to upgrade the sound significantly you should be looking at a well made solid state 2-channel power amp with at least approximately double what your receiver outputs. The Emotiva XPA-2 comes to mind.

The Emotiva XPA-2 likely has double the power of that Elite.
Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH: 130 wpc, 8 Ohms, 20-20kHz, *0.09%THD*
Emotiva XPA-2: 250 wpc, 8 Ohms, 20-20kHz, *0.007%THD*


----------

